# Egg Share general Chit Chat 2006 Part 1



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hi there ladies

Upon request.....

Here is a thread for general Egg share chitter chatter!!

I will also start a list to incorparate chitter chatter and cycling buddies.

If u post where ur at will start off the list within this thread

Happy Chatting

Emilyxx*


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HI Emily, 

OOohhh - its like a new club!  Can i join?!  DH is having SSR on Monday then we hope to go through a cycle of IVF with egg sharing.

Good luck to all of you and look foward to chatting, 

Tracy xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
Pickle_99_uk SSR 09/01 then ES/IVF    

Tweetie ES/IVF currently down regging   

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF currently down regging   

Babywish 1st ES/IVF Jan/feb   

Janey02 1st Es/IVF appt with counsellor 19/01  

Struthie 1st ES staring Jan AF    

KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF cons appt 16/01    

Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF March    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Also Eggshare livechat 1st thursday every month!!
Emilyxx*


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks emily i hope this takes off.the list is nice.now everyone lets get chatting.hehe.this is my fourth eggshare at exeter.i really enjoy the thought of having helped someone else in my journey for a gift of a baby.lol.xx.i hope to chat to you all soon.lol.xxx.goodluck.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Emily,

Thanks for this new home for us girlies to chat   was gonna post my info but you are super efficient and have got it off my ticker  your a star  

Wishing you all loads of luck for your dreams to come true very soon   

Kelly x


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2006)

where do i join the eggshare live chat sorry not to sure where it is thank you x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi jennifer

There is a live chat egg share chat

All u need to do is click on the tab across the tab titled chat

You use your message board user logon and password to enter the chatroom!!

Then click on garden once in chat
the chat is from 830-930
and i will be there so long as the isp allows me   

Look forward to chatting
Emilyxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi All 

well i will be starting my 2nd ivf egg share in march was a regular to ff a while ago when i went threw my first and before but have just come back again my 1st cycle failed in aug/sep 05  so a little nervous about this time around but still excited look forward to getting to know you all 

Kerry xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls  

How are you all? Emily, thanks for the new home!!! Sorry I missed the live Chat yesterday.
Looking forward to talking to you all & sharing the ups & downs of our next cycles  
We start  our 1st ES ICSI in just under 2 weeks , next Monday we have our injections training @ CARE Manchester. I'm very excited & very nervous at the same time, DP is so excited I have to peal him off the ceiling all the time   . I know our chances of it working are very poor, even with ICSI, 99% of his   is abnormal. But we're still optimistic & looking forward to starting TX.

I wish for everyone here all the very best of luck for 2006  

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry, forgot to add:

Kerry ~ sorry to hear about your negative cycle, hope this year it's successful.
We're also @ CARE Manchester.

Take care hun

xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi susana

care manchester are really good thats why im using them again  they was brilliant with me  

good luck on your cycle

Kerry xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Thanks for your message hun. when do you start your next cycle? I know I shouldn't put my hopes up for the 1st TX, but I can't help it..

   coming your way for your next cycle


xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hey hun

your welcome  no worries  my next cycle will be march this year i was caring for my step dad last time i was cycling  he was terminally ill at the time and we lost in nov else i think i would have gone sooner .

And your only human and it can work first time my good friend of ff was cycling for her first time aswell at care manchester same time as me and she is expecting a baby boy from her first go  so it can happen hun 
if you have msn my addy is on my profile  im logging off now but will be on later take care

Love 
Kerry xxx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Thanks for your encouraging words  

I'm not on MSN ...yet! I've asked my computer-wizz colleague how to log onto MSN & register (   ) , so I'll give it a go later ....

Take care & hope we speak soon

xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Ok hun well when you get it sorted feel free to add me 
Kerry x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Kerry 
I remember reading your posts from your last cycle,good luck with your next go.
Feel free to add me to msn too everyone xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

well girls nice to see everyone chatting away here.i asked emily we could have this place for us as i noticed some of the girls saying about a place for us eggsharers to chat and here we are.so we can get to know each other and share exsperiences here hopefully.this will be my fourth eggshare at exeter clinic,and i am hoping for a bfp from this one.fingers crossed that when i go back for second dr scan on monday i will be ready for the start of stimming.for some reason the synarel hadnt worked very well in dr me so had to carry on for another week.anyone else had this happen

hello to struthie,mancgal-644,babywish,kelly and jennifer.sorry if i have missed anyone.hope all your tx goes well and lets hope for some bfp's for the new year.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi ladies
It is so nice to belong somewhere for a change as now i can say we are on the move again !!
Just waiting for bloods to come back and our councilling session is on 14th feb so aslong as all ok we should be going march/april
it is our 1st eggshare and our 1st time in care manchester too.
good luck everyone
lol
Lou xxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say hello to you all, and wish you all a Happy New Year - lets hope 2006 will be lucky for us!  

Emily thanks for including my name on the list - I was just about to send you a message asking for it to be put on - and then I noticed it was already there!  

It is so nice to have somewhere to go to for a chat.   

I'm @ CARE Manchester, and awaiting my counselling appointment on 19th, so hopfully will start tx in Feb but maybe sooner.

All the best

Amanda


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hello girls 

how are we all  ?

cant believe how many care manchester girlies there are here wow  mind you there a brill clinic thats why i want to use them again 

lou i am going in march/april also  

struthie gonna add you hun to msn  

like i said any wants to add thereselfs to my msn then feel free  to im always on msn well mostly lol 


so what have we all been upto  

i spent this morning freezing with my son at his football match  still cold now sure im getting a cold grrr

Kerry xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm waiting for my info from CARE Manchester. Does anyone know what their costs are for the egg sharer Tests, drugs etc? 

Thanks

Vicki x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

vicki i have im you hun


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

hiya we have just had our tests done 3 weeks ago, we paid nothing on the day but were told it would be around £500 but if u need icsi and general for egg collection then it goes up about £1000 on top but it all depends on your results which we are waiting for at mo hope this helps abit if not am sure one of the other ladies will help u out
good luck
lou xxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Vicki,

Check with your GP to see if they will pay for any of the drugs or blood tests.  My surgery have a policy that they pay for the drugs for 1st cycle, they also offered to pay for my bloods but because of the delay (some had to be sent down to Cardiff) decided to speed things up and get them done at CARE, which was £150.  I am also going to opt for the General Anesthetic for the e/c, £170 to pay for Anesthetist.  But if I would have had it for free if I just had sedation and had my bloods taken at the surgery.

If your surgery does not offer any help then it is £500 in Manchester.

Hope this helps

Amanda


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Awww thanks girls.  

Just hope my GP is feeling generous   lol...I had tests done before my sterilisation reversal and all was fine. Hubby had his swimmers checked too...they were borderline, some were abnormally shaped but they were all strong swimmers and the fact that he has so many of the buggers hopefully we won't need ICSI. Thing is because I was previously sterilised I probably won't be eligible for the tests to be done NHS. so do you reckon if I get £2000 to pay for everything..would it be enough?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Hope your all ok !!

I have got my 1st consultants appointment in just over a week,we have had all tests/bloods done which are all fine,we will find out about dh's test when we go,I so hope its got better though cos the thought of finding an extra £850 for ICSI is just too scary to think about.

Does anyone know when you actually start paying,just wondered if I need ££££ ready for next week

Just getting really anxious now and feeling like its been slow for ages and then all of a sudden we are gonna be blasted forward  

Kelly x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

sorry to but in on your converstaion girls but i am not at the same clinic as you and just wondered what exactly you have to pay for to eggshareat your clinics compared to where i am at exeter??thats if you wouldnt mind telling??i really hope it all goes well for you girls,especially as you seem to all be at the same place.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Tweetie,

I am at care notts and for all the tests,drugs,scans and IVF its £500 that we have to pay for one cycle,if we need ICSI it will be another £850  I know clinics differ but I hope this helps  

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

EmilyJB said:


> Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
> Pickle_99_uk SSR 09/01 then ES/IVF
> 
> Tweetie ES/IVF currently down regging
> ...


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Girlies!!

Hope that ur all having a fab weekend

Tweetie wishing lots of luck honey and hope u can start stimming this week   

Pickle_99_UK wishing ur dp/dh lots of  for tomorrows retrieval

Debs hope the dr is going ok  for ur scan on wednesday

Babywish hope all is ok

Janey not long now til counselling appt !! 

Struthie hope that af is soon here so ur able to get started

Kelly not long to go until ur appt honey 

Kerry lots of  sweetie hope u have warmed up from yesterday sweetie!!

Lou my fellow bubble muppet!! welcome to the thread wishing u lots of 

Mrsredcap hope u find the thread helpful
and u get ur info come thru really soon.

Think i have got everyone!! lol

Just to say......
If theres anything else u want to see on the eggshare board let me know either thru IM or on the board here (just as tweetie did)

If anyone has any suggestions for a date time for the next egg share chat then let me know i am thinking first thursday in feb..... is that ok with everyone

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hi Girls,  

Can you do me a favour and someone tell me what some of the things mean on here?


What is Tx?

What is Stimming?

What is Down regging?

Please forgive me...but I'm such an   lol.

Thanks

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Vicki,

It took me a while to get used to all the abbreviations and jargon   .

Tx - Treatment

Stimming and Down Regging - are abbreviations for Stimulating and Down Regulating - ie the drugs you will be on, the Down Regging ones 1st to shut your ovaries down, then you Stimulate them with a different drug.

Hope this helps   

Amanda


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Vicki ,

Just found a link that may be helpful it is a list of all the abbreviations etc

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

Amanda


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls

How are you all?
Well we have our injection training @ CARE Manchester this afternoon & I'm dreading it....We received all the drugs & a massive arsenal of syringes & needles last Friday..... It looks like I'm going to be injecting for life!!!!!  
It doesn't help that DP "pretends" to be practising at darts...he says he has to improve his "throwing" technique !!!!     ( he's going to do the injections for me coz I'm such a fairy I couldn't possibly do them myself....)

Kelly ~ you were wondering if you had to pay for everything at once before TX started: we had to pay £500 before we got the drugs, then after DR & before we start stimms we'll have to pay £850 for ICSI & £170 for general anesthetic...

Take care everyone  

xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi,


Babywish-thanks for that in fo about £££,think I just needed to get staright in my head before we go next week  

Hope your all ok 

Forgot to ask you all somethingabout injections   when we had our first appointment with care they mentioned that the £500 included all the drugs etc and that it included all needles,for the d/r they give you small needles but cos its a package they only give you big needles for the stimming drugs   so really I just wondered if any of you have come across this and if so what did you do,they have told us if we want the thinner needles for stimming its another £150  so its catch 22 at the mo,any advice would be greatly accepted 

KELLY X


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Firstly, babywish - hope the injections are ok!  ouch!

We (or dH rather!) had a successful SSR today and now the sperm has to be tested for quality.  Inititally, it looks good though but we'll find out for sure over the next few days.  Relieved that there was sperm there at all to be honest.  Now the hospital have to match my cycle with the woman I'm donating to - is this typical and how long does it usually take?  Does anyone know?

love and hugs, 

Tracy

P.S. Feel a stiff drink coming on - spent £1500 on SSR today.  DH pointed out that we could have a wide screen tv for that and it wouldnt have involved sharp needles in senditive areas!  Men ey!


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Kelly

You're @ CARE Notts, is that right? then they shouldn't be charging you any extra for the small needles ( & syringes) for D/R, it should all be included in the £500 Egg Share package, that's what CARE Manchester does anyway, and I would have thought it'd be the same throughout all CARE clinics in the country. I'd question that if I were you.
Good luck with it all hun.

Tracey ~ fingers crossed everything's OK with the SSR tests.  

Take care
xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello girls, hope you dont mind me joining you here.
Why does the price vary so much from one clinic to another? 
I am waiting for af to arrive at which point i have to contact clinic then go and see them within a couple of days. This will be my first appt with them, i will be seeing the counsellor,then the consultant and then the nurse. I have been told they will do bloods (had all except karyotype and cf done by gp) that have not been done and there may also be a scan performed. They have also said that my drugs will be 1 injection of Prostap given at the clinic, then i will self inject with Gonal F and my trigger shot will be Ovitrelle.
I've been told all this and i've not seen them yet, only spoken to them on phone a few times. They said bloods will take a maximum 3 weeks to get results and they can match straight away. It means tx should start in Feb if not sooner, it seems so quick does anyone else think so?
Fingers crossed that all egg share buddies get   .

Luv
Kay


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

fuzzier-hi there just a quick question hun,i see you are in cornwall,but where are you having tx?hope the bloods are ok and that they match you up asap.lol.xx.

well i am still dr after the synarel didnt work so now have prostap onboard.hope it works quickly and that scan goes well next monday so i can at last start stimming.fingers crossed.lol.xx.

babywish-hope you are well hunni.when do you get started??.xx

pickle-hello there.glad the ssr went well for dh and that all is moving forward.xxx

kelly-hope all goes well with you cons appoitment.xx

mrs redcap-i hope you have got to grips with the abreviations now.hehe.it takes a while.xx

janey-hope the counsilling goes well for you hunni and that you get started soon.xxx

emily thanks for doing the list it is filling up there.hope you are well and that all goes well for your ivf in march.lol.xxx.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I think I've got the hang of the jargon lol! 

Still haven't had my info through from CARE Manchester yet ...Does anyone know how long it takes just to get one of their brochures?

Love and mounds of babydust to all  

Vicki x


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi ladies, just wanted to wish you all good luck with egg-sharing. We did our first egg-share over july/august last year and it orked. Care mcr were fantastic, i am now 22wks pregnant.

as for the syringe thing they should be included in the price of the egg-share, if not dont pay £150 for them. Its subcutaneous needles you need and i am sure you can buy a whole clinic full for £150!!!Try shopping around if thats the case, you can buy them or ask your gp for a private script for them. Good luck xx clare


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Clare
How are you & your bubs?   , your experience gives us hope.
Hope we all get there soon.

Take care everyone

Susana
xx


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi hun, we are doing great, never dreamed it would work first time. I found being relaxed really helped. I bought a fab hypnotherapy relaxation cd which helped me destress through the ivf. 
We are having a little boy, but i didnt care as long as we have a healthy baby. Good luck everyone, oh and when they put the embies back dont worry about moving as they wont fall out like i thought they would  . xx clare


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Clare

    !!! Have you got a name for him yet? You must be sooooo happy!!

Could I ask you where you got that Hypnotherapy CD from? 

Susana
xxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well.

Well I had a job interview yesterday and got the job . It is still within the same organisation but loads less stress and travelling  ! I haven't had a start date yet though, maybe stuck in my current job for another 6 weeks or so  .

Vicky - I hope your brochures wont be too long now  .
Kelly - All the best with your 1st appointment 
Susana - I hope your nerves are holding up, I'm sure you'll be fine after a few goes with those needles 
Tracy - I hope your results wont take too long to come back 
Kay - All the best with your tx
Tweetie - Good luck for Monday, hope the scan goes well for you
Clare - Congrats 
Lou - Hope you are well  , looking forward to seeing you again nx month
Emily - Sorry to hear that u'r tx is going to be delayed until the end of the year .

I hope I have not left anyone out

Sending you all lots of 

Amanda x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

janey-thanks for the message of goodluck hunni i really hope it is good news for me then and get to finally go onto stimming.we have just booked a holiday and so i have a couple of things to look forward to now at least.congrats on the new job i hope you get to start it soon.lol.xx.

i really hope everyone is well and goodluck to you all for the future.lol.xxx.


----------



## CLARETTC (Aug 24, 2004)

babywish said:


> Hi Clare
> 
> !!! Have you got a name for him yet? You must be sooooo happy!!
> 
> ...


Hi hun yes i got the cd from http://www.hypnotherapy-online.co.uk/

the chap who sells them actualy records it individually for you, cost £30 but was well worth it for relaxation and i still listen to it now. Good luck hun xx clare


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

sorry to jump in but the £500 for smaller stim needles is crazy 
Last cycle I ran out as I had to d/r for 2wks longer and I went to my local chemist with no prescription and asked for 1ml syringes and 26G x1/2" needles to inject suprefact. The syringes were around £10 for 100 and the needles £5 for 100


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls

Clare, thanks for that website, it looks very impressive!

Tweetie, how's D/R going? I'll be starting sometime next week & I've read about the possible side effects, but could I ask you how you're finding it? I hope this TX is the one for you hun.   

Hope everyone else is OK 
Susana

xx


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi ladies,

Can i join in.  I am d/r on my 2nd eggshare at Care Notts.

I think the £150 that Kelly is talking about is an upgrade of drugs from menogon which is the intra-muscular injection i.e BIG needle or the upgrade to Menopur sub-cutaneous injection i.e a nice small needle.

Good luck to all you lovely eggshare ladies.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

EmilyJB said:


> Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
> Pickle_99_uk SSR 09/01 then ES/IVF
> 
> Tweetie ES/IVF currently down regging
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi babywish-i have found it quite different this time as the synarel hadnt worked during the 2weeks that i was on it so have had to have prostap again and go in to have another dr scan tomorrow and hope and pray it is all working,so as you can imagine the delay has sent me nuttie.hehehe.but i have done this 3 times before and each time dr has been different in the way it has affected me,so it is hard to say what it will be like for anyone as it can differ.i do hope you are feeling well though.lets hope this will be the one for all of us.lol.xxx.  

girls i hope you are all well and wish you all lots of luck for the future.lol.xxx.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Seems like ages since I've been on here - our internet is playing up big time!  Grrr

Anyway, update from me..the SSR went well but now thay they've looked ore closely at the sample then its not so good.  The sperm arnt motile after freezing and defrost.  Our treatment can go ahead but it may mean that DH has to have SSR again somewhere along the way.  It all depends how the rest of his sperm respond to the freezing process as they only looked at a small sample more closely.

Anyway, I noticed that you've been talking about injections.  I've got to start mine on 31st January and am so nervous - how on earth do i inject myself?  Does it hurt?  Is it hard to do?  DH has offered to do it but is it better if I do it myself.  Lots of questions!  Any help appreciated.

Hope you are all ok and I'll nag DH to fix the net properly so i can get on a bit more.  take care, 

Tracy xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi tracy 

on my last cycle i injected myself i injected in my tummy and it didnt hurt some people inject there thigh but i never attempted that  the only injectio that did hurt when i say hurt it stung was my last on before egg collection 

if you find when you inject your d/reg or stimming meds you may be doing it to fast (when meds are going in not needles )

Kerry x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Cheers Kerry, 

I've been told that the woman I'm donating to has started her treatment so just waiting for day 21 or my cycle then we can get going now.  Seems like a long time away.

T


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

your welcome hun 

i know it seems to take ages but it will go quick when you start  promise  im just happy i can help 

Kerry x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Ladies

Just popping by to say  !!

I have a virus of some sort so will keep my cyber distance!!

Just wanted to pop by and wish Tweetie  for scan hope u can start to stim   

Kelly  for ur appt tomorrow sweetie

Pickle good to hear u can start soon..... day 21 will soon be here!!!!!

Kerry hope that ur ok

Mrs redcap glad u got ur info fab news!!!
 with giving up the ciggies have u checked out fertility friends forum on giving up

Babywish  for starting down regging this week

a big  to everyone i missed will catch up with u and amend list as needed tomorrow or tuesday!!

Emilyxx*


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls, how are you all?

Tweetie ~ thanks for the info hun, if menopause symptons are hereditary, then God help DP, coz my mum was a real   .... so I'm hoping it won't be like the real thing...  
Hope you have a good cycle & that it works    

Emily ~ thanks for your message  

Kerry ~ how are you doing hun ?

Tracey ~ not long till you start!!!! My DP will be doing the injections for me, he'll do them on my tummy ( plenty of fat there....   ) I'll be on Menogon during stimms, so he'll have to do those on my bum ( ouch!!! ) as they have to go intramuscular....I'm not looking forward to those ones..... Don't worry , the clinic will ask you to pop in for Injection training, after we had ours, I do feel ( slightly) better about things...
Good luck hun    

Hope everyone else's is Ok.

Take care
Susana


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

HOORAY!!!i have dr'd at last girls and so move onto stimming tomorrow.i am so pleased that it has done it now.my lining has gone from being 17.1mm last week to this week being 4mm so a good result indeed.i do have a cyst but nothing to worry about apparently.so we have ec scheduled for week commencing the 30th jan.cant wait my poor recipient must be going mad.not my fault though.lol.xxx

i do hope everyone is well and whatever stage you are at with tx i wish you lots of luck for it.goodluck and takecare.lol.xxxx.thanks for the messages.xx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Tweetie,

That is great news, happy stimming  !

Amanda


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

YAY Tweetie!!! Good Luck for stimming tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

Sorry I have been awol,still got a nasty bug  


Tweetie-great news hunny,everythings vrossed for this cycle to go swimmingly   

Appointment went reall well today,just got to be found a recipient match and bobs your uncle we start 
I had to have a scan today cos when I had the last one there was a large sac of fluid in my uterus which luckily had gone today,but they want to scan me again next monday to double check

Must go and sleep,feel pants

Kelly x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls, i'm off to the clinic tomorrow for my 1st consultation appt, really excited and nervous at the same time, seeing counsellor and nurse at the same time. Can anyone tell me what to expect? Leaving home early and not back till late so will update you on wednesday. Well done to tweetie for finally dregging and bein able to start stimming. Glad to hear your appt went well today Kelly, hope they find you a match soon so that you can get started.

Luv to all
Kay x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Fuzzier,

Good luck for you appointment,dont be worried,I personally found the counselling appoitment pointless and think it should be optional,but on the other hand some people find it really usefull. You will be fine,just think after tomorrow you will be another step closer 

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girls

Fuzzier.....  for ur appt tomorrow honey  all goes well sweetie

Let us know how u get on

Kelly glad to hear ur appt went well sweetie  that ur clinic find a match for u really soon so u can begin the next step of ur journey honey

 coming ur way for that nasty bug..... i have a similar one and its awful i cant believe it its been over a week and no better so i am taking myself off to the  tomorrow morning at 840 

Babywish not long to go now sweetie

Tweetie    for beginning stims tomorrow!!

When i am feeling a bit better i will break the list down into sections ie those in treatment already and stage and those awaiting consultations etc

Hopefully thursday (she says!!)

Love to everyone
Emilyxx*


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi all

Kay - good luck for your appointment.  I found counselling really helpful but I'm full of chitter chatter so it helped to talk!


Tweetie - Good luck!  I know what you mean about the recipient going mad.  Ours has been waiting for weeks to start but had to wait for SSR and that was delayed.  I do feel really bad for them but at least we're on our way now.

Take care you lot!

Tracy xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls!

Tweetie ~ that's fantastic news!! hope it all goes well for you .  

Fuzzier ~ good luck with  your appointment!  

Kelly ~ Not long now, I bet you'll find a recipient soon   

Kay ~ good luck with your consultation !  

Emily ~ hope you shake that bug off soon  

Only 2 days to D/R !!!

Take care everyone

Susana
xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

emily- just wanted to thankyou for the kind message and hope that you are feeling better soon.lol.xxx.

babywish-glad to see you are well hunni and getting ready to start dr   hunni.lol.xxx

pickle-i know it makes you feel awful when there are delays but look at it this way it could of been the other way around quite easily.as you say though we are off now.lol.xxx

fuzzier-i hope that the appointment with the clinic has gone well today and that you get moving quickly now.lol.xxx 

kelly-i am so glad it went well at the clinic and that you are just waiting to be matched now.hopefully that wont take too long at all.fingers crossed it will be soon.lol.xxxx.

janey-thanks for the message hunni.lol.xxx

well girls i have just done my first jab and didnt feel a thing so am very pleased it went well.this is my fourth go and i still shake when i mix the first one.hehehe.anyway i hope to chat with you all soon and goodluck to you all whatever stage you are at.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi everyone
Just wanted to say way to go to  everyone who has started already and good luck to everyone still waiting.
Am going potty now waiting for our bloods to come back am so tempted to call them all the time bit i know no point yet only had them done 20th dec !!!
janey i have hope all goes well with ya session.
lol to everyone
Lou xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Lou - Hope you dont mind me asking - what are the bloods for?  How long will they take?  Hope it goes ok.

Tweetie - Glad the jabs are going ok. Still stressing about starting mine but all for a good cause.

T xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

EmilyJB said:


> Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
> Stimming Egg sharers  ​
> Tweetie ES/IVF Stims 17/01
> 
> ...


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi T
the bloods are the normal ones i guess HEP B, HEP C, HIV, AND THEN CYSTIC FIBROSIS AND KARYOTYPE(genetics)  the last 2 take the longest 4- weeks, u have to have these for egg share so fingers crossed i dont have any of them   
Good luck to u 2.
Lou xx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi lou, 

Might be worth giving the clinic a ring after 10 days.  Ours came back then - all fine.  Good luck.

T xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls just a quick update. Had first consultation it went really well, been accepted onto the egg share programme. Next appointment will be on the 6th or 13 feb as we will be seeing the counsellor then with an appointment immediately after with the consultant. Seems like ages away but it'll give me a chance to lose the extra weight from giving up smoking and the excesses of crimbo, been 3 months today since i gave up the ciggies put on half a stone and another half a stone over cimbo.
Good luck with your scan @[email protected]
Hope everyone else is doin ok
Luv 
Kay x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

My af arrived this morning,so off to call the clinic,hope this is the start of a happy year,good luck everyone xxx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi girls 


struthie  great news hun bet your all excited now hun     good luck 

Kay well done for being accepted hunni good luck for your next appointment and well done for giving up the ciggies im 2 month clear of the eveil things  like you have also put on weight   

lou f most of your blood results will be back sooner  if my memory is right think its the hiv and KARYOTYPE that took the longest to come back.

emily Hope your feeling better soon hunni  thanks for updating the board your a star 

Hi to everyone else 

Kerry xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya have just called Care and all my bloods are back i am so relieved i cant tell ya !!
We have decided to go with my march AF which gives us time for councilling and moving back to UK.
Am so pleased we are back on the mad rollercoaster !!!!
lol
Lou xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Lou just posted on other thread as well  so again well done hunni 

and call me daft but i only just realised  that you was in holland   

Kerry xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hello Ladies,

Not really posted on the egg share bit for a while, but I think I know some of you!  Emily - Looks like your doing a great job!  Can you add me to the stats  I'm awaiting my 2nd egg share, first egg share was in 2003, ds born 2004....
Well, I've been putting off starting IVF again for what seem like ages....  Firstly as I had a kidney stone that I needed an operation for...  which I had last week and touch wood I seem to be ok....  Secondly as I have been breast feeding my son, which I wanted to stop before tx...  touch wood I stopped feeding him whilst I was in hospital... and whilst I'm a bit sore and feeling sorry for myself, it now means that I have nothing stopping me from getting started!  yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!
I sent off my most recent blood test results (FSH) to Bourn Hall today... as I hope to be either going there for egg sharing, or I might still change my mind and go back to where I went before which is the Lister.....  were see.... got to make decisions soon though!!!!!  as ideally I want to have had my first cycle by April as I am applying for a course which starts then....  and if not I'll have to wait until June/ July time to get going...    Luckily as I've egg shared before, i have most if not all of my blood tests already done, and have already updated the ones that need updating on the NHS.
Ohhhhhhhhhh anyway... enough about me!!!!  hope to get to know you all !!!!  

Helen xxxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Helen, 

Welcome to egg share chat!  Hope to get to know you too.  Emilys' doing a great job updating it all.  Hope it all goes well for you.

Tracy xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Girls

Struthie hope u got thru to the clinic!! Good news on af!!

Helen welcome to the egg share chit chat

 to Susana for tomorrow as she starts down regging for the 1st time

Debs hope that the scan went ok today sweetie thinking of u

Lou good news the blood tests are back and going with march af

Kerry hope ur ok - i am starting to do a bit better now thanks!!

Fuzzier glad that ur appt went well roll on the next one!! 6th or 13th Feb!!

Tweetie hope stimming is going ok

big  to everyone i missed
catch up tomorrow

Emilyxx*


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya,

Can i join you please?

I'm on an egg share cycle at the moment. I'm fully D/R'ed and I'm just waiting for my recipient to catch up. My clinic phoned me today to tell me that my recipient now has to wait for AF again which is in about 10days and she's got her 3rd D/R scan in 14days.
So looks like I've got a long wait till i start stimms   
Just hoping being on buserelin for so long isn't going to affect my egg quality.

Love and luck to all
Kia.x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all, finalised my counselling appointment for the 13th feb, then back to see the consultant the same afternoon followed by the nurse and dh's s/a. So just have to be patient til then. 
Hi Kia, i didn't realise that the recipient could be so far behind as that, is that common or not? I thought they timed it just right. Fingers crossed for you that it doesn't affect your eggies.
Hello to Helen.
Good luck Susana with down ******
Hope stimmings going well for you Tweetie.
To anyone i've not addressed by name hope your doin ok what ever stage your at.

Luv 
Kayx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Girlies 

helen hello hun glad your op went well hunni seen you on msn before but i was on phone so couldnt speak  sorry  will catch up with you soon though  glad to see you will be going again soon.

It can happen that the recipient is behind  while d/regging and it can also happen that recipient  is waiting for the donor sometimes aswell  dont think its  a common thing but it can happen 

Kerry xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Girls

Hope its ok to join you all, usually post on the iui threads, but would love to get to know you all on here as obviously we are all going through the same.

I am doing my egg share at Woking, am very happy there. I started d/r on 18/12 and stimming on 14/01. Have got my first scan on Friday. Am in two minds as to how I feel about it as never responded very well to menopur whilst doing my iui's and am so scared that not a lot will be going on, not just for me but for my recipient. Time will tell I suppose, and seeing as I am having a lot of twinges am hoping for good things.

Will do personals as and when I get to know you all better, but in the meantime sending you all loads of    .

Shazia (Sharz)
xxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Well everything went well at my counselling appointment, just need to complete the paperwork and send it back to Care.  Also had my last test today (one was missed out) - the result will be back within a week, so hoping to hear from Julie end of next week beginning of the following to see whats what.  Still feel I'm a bit in limbo land, work has been pressing me for a start date and I haven't been able to tell them because I don't know!! And to top it all A/F is really playing up over a week late again this month and no sign of her turning up in the next day or two - she needs sorting out   .

Susana - Hope stabbing went okay for you today   .
Lou - great news about your results  .
Shazia - All the best for your scan tomorrow
Kay - Time will fly between now and your appointment  
Kia - Sorry to hear that things aren't going well for you at the mo, hopfully things wont much longer for you 

To all the girls I've missed sending you lots of   &   

LOL

Amanda x


----------



## manda73uk (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi everyone, 

Just some advice please. Myself and DH have already got a DD through ivf, and i made 19 eggs.  We have just returned from fertility clinic having enquired about being a donor. We would like to help someone else plus maybe be lucky enough to give Caitlan a brother or sister. The financial side of it makes it also very appealing. My dilemma, as i suppose is the big one for every donor is, now the HFEA can give information about donors to a child aged 18, how would we feel if that child wanted to find us. i found it very interesting reading the few last posts here, and the majority are or have told their children already. 

Im a so confused at the minute, i personally would tell the child but i would be devasted if he/she tried to track down the donor. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Love Mand x


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Manda,

Have been discussing some of the issues you mentioned below today, had an appointment with a counsellor before beginning my tx.

DH and I had already decided that we would tell our children that we had gone through egg share to help someone else to have kids, so should it be a success for the recipient and the child wanted to trace us, we would be prepared.  I completely accept the child may one day want to trace it's genetic routes and would have no problems with him/her making contact - DH feels the same.  We were also asked if we would want to know if the recipients tx was a success - now I would be inclined to say yes, but this may change after tx.

Hope this helps  

Amanda


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi girls

I'm new to this thread. I am hoping to donate my eggs in February and have been told to go on the Pill for 2-3 weeks after my next AF while mine & my recipients cycles match up. I'm not sure if this is normal or not, but feels a bit weird after 4 years of being off it! I should start stimming mid February. It's our first IVF cycle having had a BFN with DIUI last year. Like you Manda, we were attracted to egg donating for the financial side, but once my consultant told me she had 350 women on her books waiting for eggs I felt I just had to help.

I understand your dilema about the recipient telling their child. As a donor you have no control over that decision but could be on the receiving end of a genetic child 18 years down the line. The way I see it is that child is only genetically yours. The egg recipients are the childs parents, the ones who've loved and cared for them. I wouldn't have a problem with them trying to contact me and DH feels the same. Like Amanda we've requested to know if the recipients tx was a success. 18 years is a long time to get used to the idea and work out what you'd say!

Amanda - hope you get your tests and AF soon!
Shazia - good luck with your scan today   
Kay - here's hoping time will fly until your appts on 13th
Kia - how frustrating for you! It must be hard when you've geared yourself up to then have to wait so long!

Hi to anyone else I've missed.

Love and baby dust to everyone
Gorgelocks


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Amanda + Mand, Counselling is there to inform you of all the possibilities and for you to discuss how you feel, the recipients are also counselled about the fact that any child born to them as the result of donation may want to trace it's genetic routes.  Some people may not need as much counselling as others and it is there for you to help you make an informed decision. Not sure about the wanting to know about recipients outcome especially if she were to get a bfp and i got a bfn.The child could not turn up on your doorstep out of the blue as they have to apply to the HFEA to get your details and the HFEA will inform you that your details have been applied for before they release them. The counsellor at my clinic will submit a report saying whether she feels that you are ok for tx to go ahead, or whether she thinks you may need more counselling and in some cases she may say in her report that you are unsuitable for tx. This applies to both the donor and recipient. All i can say to you Mand is take as much counselling as you need to work out any issues you may have before you make a final decision.

Luv
Kay x


Appointment with counsellor, consultant and nurse now brought forward to 9th Feb.
Hello to Gorgelocks


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thanks for the positive vibes!! 

Well panic over scan went well today, have 9 follies all ranging from 8 - 10 and a few little ones which I am hoping will have a bit of a spurt as ideally would like about 12. The hospital were pleased and said that was quite normal and what they would expect to see so thats a load off. Back on Monday.

     to you all xxxx

Just a silly question, have always injected into the left leg, but it is getting quite sore and bumpy now. Will it make any difference if I change legs? Stupid question I know but had to be asked!!


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi Shazia,

No, any leg will do!  Or you can even inject in your tummy if you prefer, though for some reason I tried this and didn't like it, but can't remember why.

Hi Kerry 

Yes, feeling much better now after op... can't wait to get going again now!  I'm just so broody!  when is it your starting again we might even be cycle buddies!!!  Hope to catch you online soon!

Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

EmilyJB said:


> Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
> Stimming Egg sharers  ​
> Tweetie ES/IVF Stims 17/01 scan 27/01
> 
> ...


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hello girls! How's everyone?

We'll I finally started D/R yesterday, the clinic told me to wait till I had full flow ( sorry tmi   ).
DP did the injection on my tummy & it was fine, I don't know why I got so worked up about it....

Shazia ~ that's good news  

Kia ~ I know you're disappointed but just think you're on your way with the TX, you'll soon get there hun  
 

Kay ~ not long now

Gorgelocks ~ hope you get to start Tx soon   

Tweetie ~ how's stimms going? Could I ask you: I've noticed I've only got enough Menogon for 10 days, is this normal? I thought stimms took approx 2 weeks?  

Emily ~ thanks for the updates! hope you're feeling better  

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope the rest are all OK & good luck with whatever stage you're all at 

                                  

Take care
Susana


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya,
Just a quick one to let you all know i haven't forgot you  
I'm still waiting for my recipient, I've been told she has a cyst and she's waiting for AF. My clinic said hopefully i wont be waiting anymore than 2weeks. My boobs really hurt...I've never had this while d/r'ing before.

Luck and love to everyone
Kia.x


----------



## marble (May 8, 2005)

sorry to jump into your thread 
Kia: When I d/r in April I had really sore boobs I also have pcos and I did a hpt which was + they say its not uncommon to fall pregnant on suprefact might be worth a hpt


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Hi Helen im going again in march time 

i find out on monday if pct will fund meds so all will be in place for march then 

Kerry xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girls

Hope that ur all doing ok and had a fab weekend!!

Thought just pop by and say a quick  whilst debating whether to do my pilates  

Just a few personals.........

Shazia  for ur stims scan tomorrow

Tweetie, hope stims are going ok  to u for ur scans and hopefully a ec date really soon!!

Debs hope that ur getting into the swing of things preparing the Stims!!
 for ur stims scan later in the week

Kia hope that ur recipient catches up really soon so u can go on to stim

Susana hope that the Down regging is going ok sweetie and u dont have too many side effects

Top cat hope all is going well for u

To everyone still awaiting to start hope that all is going ok and your time will soon be upon you!!

Love to all
Emilyxx*


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

emily-thanks for updating me on the board hunni.i am going for a scan on friday and hopefully ec will be monday.we will see.fingers crossed.lol.xx.glad you are feeling better.the stimming is going well as far as im concerned,i just wish they would give me more scans so i can tell it is all moving in the right direction.lol.oh well only a few more days and i wil know.xx.will keep you informed.

babywish-i have im'd you hunni.hope you are well.lol.xx.

mangcal-hope today brings good news about your funding hunni.lol.xxxx

kia-did you try a hpt like marble suggestedgoodluck hunni.xx

well i really hope you are all well and had a good weekend and hope to chat with you all soon.lollxx.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Tweetie,

No i haven't done a hpt, do you really think it's possible??

Kia.x


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi girls

Shazia - how did your scan go today? Lots of healthy looking follies I hope   
Helen - any news of when you'll start tx?
Susanna - hows the D/R going? 
Kia - no idea re hpt. Might be worth a try though
Kerry - how are you getting on with the PCT? Our GP wrote to ours 6 weeks ago to request an initial appt for IVF. We've heard nothing and have given up waiting so going the egg share route instead. I hope yours are speedier than ours have been!
Emily - did you make it to your pilates class? Never tried it but hoping to when I get a bit more time on my hands
Tweetie - best of luck with your scan on Friday   

I've had the day off work today. I'm sure I booked it for a good reason, but can't for the life of me remember what it was. Still, spent the day achieving very little which always seems the way on days off! Back to the grindstone tomorrow. Looks like AF is just around the corner   so I'll start on the Pill this week. I'm doing the short protocol so will start stimming in a couple of weeks. Getting quite excited about it  

Love and baby dust to everyone
Gorgelocks


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon,

Just a quick one,had another scan today to check if any fluid was in uterus but it all looks good to go ahead,hospital called me this afternoon to say I can most prob start d/r 9th feb  dead nervous now 

Kelly  x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Kelly,I start dr on the 7th Feb.

Had my fsh done last week and it came back at 8.8 so there was doubt over whether I would be able to egg share,but as last time I got ten eggs clinic said yes,and as long as I get 7 eggs or more all will be ok.
If not we have to pay the full cost - ouch!

Anyway feeling positive again now,sure it was just a hiccup.
Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HIya, 

Good luck girls.  I start d/r on 31st.  first time and very nervous and excited - funny kind of feeling!

Hope everyone is ok, 

Tracy xx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi all, hope everyones doin ok. Struthie, When i was researching clinics i never came across one that said i'd have to pay the full cost if eggs were few, i was quite shocked to read that.One wanted a deposit, which they would keep if you only produced a few and wanted to keep them for your own use, plus consultation fees and any fees for bloods if not already done and the hfea fee. There were no costs for drugs and if you produced enough to share your deposit would be returned. I'm sending you lots of   so that you produce lots of eggies can keep your pennies in your pocket and have a bfp.

Susana... hope you doin ok with d/******....

Kelly... good to hear you'll be able to d/r soon, good luck

Tracy.. good luck with d/r

Tweetie ... good luck with your scan on friday

Shazia... hope you doin ok with stimmin. How'd your scan go on Monday?

To all those i've missed     and hope you are all doin ok with your tx

   for all the egg sharers

Luv Kay


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi girls. 

Thanks for the welcome and positive vibes, the scan went very well on Monday they counted 12 so was over the moon as that was what I had wanted but was not to last unfortunately........   

Have lost 4 of my follies and am now down to 8 which are not growing as fast as they would like. Was devastated by news as was doing so well, much better than I thought I would and now I seem to be going backwards  

As we are egg sharing I have to produce a minimum of 8 eggs to go ahead with the ivf. You have a choice if you get 7 or less to either keep them yourself and pay for treatment or donate them all and have another go just for you. DH and I decided early on to donate, and although I still cmpletely agree with this decision the thought of doing it all again stresses me out. The nurse told me that 99% of follies contain eggs so I shouldn't give up yet, but I am preparing myself for the worst. I have to go back again on Friday for another scan and from tonight double my dosage, was so looking forward to stopping the jabs as they are beginning to really hurt and get me down. 
A very     Sharz.

Promise to do personals soon xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya Sharz

Just wanted to post to send u lots og                  

Sending lots of positive vibes to u and ur follies
hope that the increased dosage helps honey
thinking of u and dh
Emilyxx*


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry to hear that your feeling a bit down so sending you a huge  
   to you and your follies
Good luck hunni
Luv Kay


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

(((((((Shazia)))))))  So sorry to hear things aren't going to plan at the moment!  I'll keep everything crossed that you get all 8 eggs.  Must be a hard decision to make... but if it's any consolation, a girl who had treatment at the same time / clinic as me last time who egg shared, didn't have enough eggs to share on the first attempt, so she donated them all, then on her 2nd go, she got pg with twins and now has a boy and girl toddler running around....

Still no news on when i'll be starting... must have sent my fsh results off to Bourn over a week ago now, and have heard nothing... I'm thinking of either chasing them up or starting the ball rolling somewhere else, as I'm just getting impatient now!!

Anyway, hope everyone else is well!!!!

Helen x xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks for the goodluck messages girls i am really getting nervous and excited.12.00 tomorrow in for scan and so hope that i have got lots of follies in there readyy and waiting for monday.fingers crossed for them.
kia-i saw that someone had suggested doing a hpt to you so i would think if you did then it would rule out something or be good news.so have you done one yet?hehe.goodluck hunni. 

shazia-how are things working out hunnii hope you are well and that the double dose did you some good.goodluck hunni.lol.xxxx.  

well girls i really hope everything is going well for all of you.sorry to those i havent mentioned today but i am thinking of you all.now off to do jab of the morning so will speak to you all soon.takecare.lol.xxx.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Tweetie oooh exciting now hey honey
 for tomorrows scan   

Debs  to u also for tomorrows stimming scan   Hope u got lots of lovely fat follies growing there!!

Shazia thinking of u and sending lots of    vibes

Tracy not long to go until u start D/R now honey

Susana hope that the down regging is going ok when do u go for ur baseline scan??

Kia ditto to tweeties message to u honey hope ur doing ok

Helen hope u hear from clinic really soon

Lou hope u doing ok honey hows the packin goin??

a big  to everyone i missed

Emilyxxx


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Shazia - good luck tomorrow     Hope the higher dose is working wonders for you. It must be quite stressful all this, so wishing you all the best. I did a DIUI last year and was producing too many follies. I spent quite a lot of time 'talking' to my ovaries, yeah, I know    I just put my hands over them and sent them lots of positive vibes and pictured 2 healthy follies while I was doing it. Apparetly the subconcious mind communicates through symbols. Sounds crazy I know but it worked and I ended up with 1 very healthy one and 1 just behind it! 

Tweetie & Debs - good luck with your scans tomorrow

Hello to everyone I've missed. 
Love and baby dust
Gorgelocks


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

emily-thanks hunni.it seems to have moved quickly since i got passed all the dr trouble.so here is hoping tomorrow goes well as i dont want another delay.lol.xx.

gorgelocks-thanks hunni.hope you are well.

will post news tomorrow girls.chat soon.lol.xx.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

AFTERNOON,

hope your all ok,sorry this is justa quickie,got loads to do today seeing as i was on the sofa all day yesterday being sick  

we have been matched and will start d/r on 1st day of next cycle which should be 9th feb  scared and excited at the same time

hope you all ok??

kelly x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hiya girls

How are you all?
Today is day 7 of D/R, I was off poorly on Wednesday, a nasty combination of side effects & a virus !! But feel much better now. My baseline scan is on the 9th Feb & I hope that everything's OK then ( no nasty cysts nor weird things.....   )
& that my recipient is also ready .

How's everyone else?, good luck in whatever stage you're all at   

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

EmilyJB said:


> Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
> Stimming Egg sharers  ​
> Tweetie ES/IVF Stims 17/01 scan 30/01
> 
> ...


----------



## Ginger (Jul 17, 2003)

Hello egg-share girls

I just popped over from the Donor Egg cycle thread to say hello. I wanted to say how wonderful I think you all are. I will never forget the sheer joy and elation DH and I felt when we found an egg donor. I wish you could feel just a fraction of the joy that your wonderful gift will bring to your recipient. The gift of life and the promise your gift brings is truly the most amazing thing a woman can do.

I read too of some frustrations at the waiting some of you have experienced and can sympathise - this journey seems like one big long wait at times, I do feel that we are the most patient women on the planet and I do sincerely wish and pray that every agonising minute of waiting and wondering will be worth it in the end when our dreams all come true.

Wishing you all your dreams come true

Ginger xxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Ginger,

That's a really lovely message.  It's lovely to hear fom the 'other side' so to speak, and it really does make what were doing all the more worth while.  Best of luck with your tx.  I'm sooooo impatient which doesn't help with all this waiting we have to do!!!! Never thought I'd be so looking forward to starting tx.

Helen xx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello,

I've done a hpt and it was    but my clinic said the symptom i have are just the side effects from the buserelin   .
I'm still d/r'ing , hoping my recipient will be ready sometime next week, so i can move on.

Although I've not posted much lately i have been reading all your posts.

Luck and love to everyone
Kia.x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls hows everyone, ok i hope. 
Kia fingers crossed that your recipient catches up soon hunni    
How nice and uplifting was that messeage from Ginger ......awwwwww how sweet of her to tell us how precious our gift is to 'them'

I have had a letter from the clinic saying that when i go up on the 9th Feb for my session with the counsellor and my 2nd appt with the cons i will also be having a planning appt with the nurse, what do they do at the planning appt? Is that when they plan out your cycle? Sorry if its a dumb question (i'm in a soft and dumb mode today he he, dh says i'm in dumb mode everyday )

Luv and    to all my egg sharing friends
Kay x


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi fuzzier-when i had my planning appt it was basically telling you about what you have to sign and going through the paperwork and things.so nothing too bad just allow a couple of hours for it all.xx

kia-well hunni although a bfn at least it put your mind at rest for the remainder of your tx and i hope that the recipient is there soon so you can get going.at the mo i feel so sorry for my recipient as i have never been delayed and this tx i have been on both dr and stimming.hold on you will get there.lol.xxx.

ginger-what lovely words to read and very kind of you too.i hope all your wishes and dreams come true also hunni.lol.xxx.

well girls went for my scan yesterday but although a nice bunch of follies not quite the right size yet so have to carry on with the stimms and go in again on monday and hopefully will see a dramatic change and will be ready for wed/thurs for ec,but ofcourse monday will tell.please think of my follies and send them growing vibes.hehe.i have never suffered with any of this really until they changed my drugs and lowered the dose.still not the end of the world just a few days more growing.lol.xxx.hope you are all well and goodluck to you all.lol.xxx.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks tweetie, hope all goes well on monday for you hunni, sending growing vibes to your follies.


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hiya, how are you all?

Tweetie ~ don't loose heart honey, just a few more days that's all, I'm no nurse but I think it's better a lower dose over a longer period that a larger dose & risk hyperstimulation . You're nearly there now  

Ginger ~ what a lovely message, thank you  

Kia ~ sorry about the bfn, but like Tweetie said, you can concentrate on the TX & I hope it all goes well for you  

Fuzzier ~ good luck & I hope you start very soon  

Kelly ~ you'll start D/R the same day I have my baseline scan !   

Sorry if I've missed anyone, hope you're all OK.

Susana
xx


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone

Kia - sorry to hear about your BFN, it's always disappointing to see   I hope you're not waiting for your recipient too long

Kay - good luck with your appointment on 9th Feb. Sounds like you'll be there for virtually the whole day with all those people to see!!

Tweetie - sending positive vibes to your follies      Best of luck tomorrow

Ginger - thank you for that lovely heart warming message   

Susanna - hows the D/R going? Best of luck with the baseline scan

I'm waiting for the results of further blood tests and, providing they show I don't have anything nasty  , I'll start D/R next week. I had my first accupuncture session on Friday and my Yin is slightly out of balance. Not entirely sure what that means   It was really nice though because after he stuck the needles in me he placed this warming lamp over my lower abdomen and left me to relax for about 20 mins. It was like cuddling up by a warm fire!!

Hope everyone's well
Gorgelocks xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just an update girls,

I am off for egg collection EARLY tomorrow morning. Have to be at the hospital at 7am!!!!! Not too much of a problem except that its a 40 min drive away. Feeling quite anxious (my hands are actually shaking a little so sorry if crap typing!!). Have 8 large follies and had blood test for oestrogen level done on Friday and that cam e back normal so they are hoping for 8 eggs but am not getting hopes up too much but still trying to be positive, if that makes sense? 

Will pop on tomorrow to let you know how I got on and do some personals as have been very lax recently  , constantly thinking of you all though.

Take care all xxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

shazia-goodluck with ec hunni and hope you get the amount of eggs that you want.will be thinking of you.lol.xxx.   

gorgelocks-thanks for the vibes hunni really hope they worked for me over weekend and will let you know tomorrow when i get home from clinic with amount and sizes hehe.lol.xx.  

babywish-im ok now hunni just needed time to get over the dissappointment and now the weekend is nearly over so tomorrow will know whats whats hopefully.will post asap after i get home.lol.xxx.

hope all you girls are well and look forward to chatting soon.lol.xxx.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Just popping by to say Tweetie  for stimming scan tomorrow darlin keeping everything crossed for u

Shazia        for EC tomorrow darling will be thinking of u !!

Debs  to u also sweetie for ur 2nd stimming scan

Tracy oooh only 2 days to down regging darlin 

Susanna hope ur doing ok with down regging

Kia sorry to read the test was a bfn but do hope ur recipient has caught up and u can start stimming this week honey

Struthie and Kelly its almost here for u two also wishing u so much luck

Gorgelocks  for starting down regging really soon!

a big  to everyone i missed

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for a while.  Well when A/F did not turn up this weekend I decided to do a HPT and to my amazement it came back  . That makes me almost 7 weeks gone. So I have updated Care this morning as I was due to start tx soon - just waiting for a match and A/F.

I got myself off to the Dr's this morning and she was just as shocked as me - my own little miracle   .

I am still trying hard to keep my feet on the ground - after my m/c last time and because of my tubes being so damaged I am high risk of ectopic.  So the Dr has arranged for me to into the hospital tomorrow a.m. for an emergency scan. 

I am soo scared    about what they may find tomorrow, I am trying to remain positive but it is really frightening to think that it can all be taken away from me again so quickly   .

I hope you are all well  

Amanda x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Amanda u know i am so pleased for ya hun all will be fine u'll see, text me with ya news wont ya !!
     
lol
lou xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Amanda HUGE congratulations, what a result!!! Was that naturally or through tx? Sorry new to this board and not sure of your background  

Kay, good luck for your appt on the 9th. We had our meeting with the nurse on the same day and it was about an hr and a half  long. She went through all the procedures with us and gave us lots of forms to go through. It was very informative and well worth the time, hope u think so too.

Ginger so nice to hear from the other side as it were  . Lovely to hear from you and good luck xxx

Tweetie hope things went well today at your scan and you are up for e/c on weds/thurs, thinking of you and sending lots of      

Gorgelocks your acupuncture sesh sounded lovely, hope it does all its meant to and good luck for d/r    

Emilyjb thanks so much for all your messages of encouragement, you are an angel    


xxxx's to any I have left out

Shazia


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Lou & Shazia

Thank you for your messages.

Shazia it was natural conception, I was due to start tx was waiting to be matched up.  Will just have to wait and see what they say at the hospital tomorrow at the scan - as I'm high risk of ectopic   .  

I'll be sure to wear my lucky knickers    tomorrow and hope they bring some more luck - I wore them for my job interview a few weeks ago and got the job.

Love & luck to you all

Amanda xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Amanda,

Just saw your news about your BFP....  Congratulations!!!!  Hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow!  

Helen xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

HIya girls

Just a quick one tonight because i have only been in an hour

Amanda so pleased to read ur news fantastic
will be sending u    for ur scan tomorrow
many congrats honey

Shazia honey thanks for ur message ur all more than welcome 
How are u sweetie

Tracy i read that ur not feeling too well...... did u ring clinic  for tomorrow honey

Tweetie and Debs hope ur 2nd stims scans went well today

Love to everyone i will do more personals tomorrow

Emilyxx


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hi ya,

Amanda - Great news hun, Congratulations.

Shazia - Hope you egg colletion went well today and you're not too sore, Good luck for embryo transfer.

Ginger - What a lovely message, Thank you    

Tweetie - Hope your scan went ok today, Have you got a date for egg collection?

Kay - good luck for your appointment on the 9th.

My recipient still isn't ready, she had a cyst, hopefully I'll be able to start stimms this Friday of Monday.

Love and luck to everyone
Kia.x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls, how are you all?

Amanda ~ the very best for this morning's scan hun, relax , it'll all be just fine  

Shazia ~ Hope you get lots of embies & good luck for ET  

Kia ~ Sorry to hear about the delay, just a few more days ....  

Tweetie ~ how did the scan go honey? hope you're OK & everything went well.  

Kay ~ Hope AF arrives on time & you get to start on the 9th!!  

Hope I've not missed anyone .

Take care
Susana
xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls can you believe it i still need a couple days to grow abit more.i was totally not happy about this,but they were not worried about it and said i just needed a couple more days and things would be fine.i am glad they are optimistic as i need someone to be.it is all to do with the fiasco of the dr'g we think.which means it has just taken a little longer to grow.i suppose i can see where they are coming from with that.i have a nice lot there and my lining has grown lovely.back for another scan tomorrow and then ec friday,as i will of been stimming for 16 days tomorrow and cant do anymore than that really.they are confident i will be ready then though,so i will go with that.thanks for all your messages.lol.xxx.

babywish-hi hunni how are youhope you are well and look forward to chatting soon.lol.xxx.
emily-hi hunni thanks for the posts on ww's i have seen them.hope you are well.lol.xx.
kia-i really hope you get to start soon hunni.as you can see from me my recipient is in the same boat as you and is still waiting.lol.xxx
janeyo2-goodluck hunni i hope things go well for you hunni.lol.xx.  
shazia-hi hunni hope you are well,as you can see from my post still waiting and now ec friday im presuming thats regardless.lol.xxx.

to all those i have missed hope you are all well and goodluck.lol.xxxx.


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Tweetie

Those news are not bad news at all hun   , it's taken a bit longer than usual but you're still heading straight on to EC!! Chin up honey , before you know it you'll be relaxing with a hot water bottle during the weekend, watching telly & indulging in choccies!!!   ( My dream that.....) & you'll be looking forward to those lovely embies developing    . 

Some     for you  

Take care 
Susana
xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks hunni.i was just really dissappointed with all the delays and then this was seeming to take forever.i know we are near the end now and i have a good feeling about fridays ec.fingers crossed and look forward to relaxing over the wekend ready for embies like you said.lol.xxxxx.


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thank you all for your lovely messages.

I cant believe it everything is fine the baby is where it should be, we also saw a little heart beat, and they gave us a picture. They told me that I'm 6 1/2 wks pregnant.  All the Doctors and Nurses a bit shocked because of all my problems down there.  

So if it can happen to me it can happen to anyone - miracles really do happen!  I just hope that some of my luck rubs off on you ladies.

And incase you're wondering I did wearing my lucky knickers   .

sending you all bucket loads of      

Lol

Amanda xxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hunni congrats really pleased for you and thanks for the lucky vibes i need them for tomorrow hunni.hope you have a happy and healthy pg.lol.xxxx.


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Tweetie,

All the best for tomorrow  Hun  

Amanda


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi Amanda

That's fantastic news, congratulations honey ! Like you said , I hope your good luck rubs on all of us  . Keep us posted on how you get on xxx

Tweetie, the very best of luck for tomorrow & EC on friday hun. I think this cycle will be your turn!!!   

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya girls

Amanda fabulous news sweetie
I will change ur status on the list!!

Tweetie thinking of u for tomorrows scan darling

Debs also thinking of u for tomorrows scan

                 

to u both

Susanna hope down reg is going well
Tracy  for starting Down regging today

Kia 
that u can start stimming really soon

Also just to say that i normally do the eggshare live chat 1st thursday of the month

For this month only i am moving it to the 3rd week of the month

What day would suit best
I can do monday thursday friday or weekend day or evening
If u let me know i will arrange

Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia 

Janey02 Natural   

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Tweetie ES/IVF ET 03/02    

Shazia 1st ES/IVF ET 01/02    

@[email protected] 1st ES/IVF EC 03/02    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Top Cat ES/IVF Down Regging, stims 02/02 scan 06/02    

Kia 4th ES/IVF D/R 25/12 (awaiting recipient catchin up b4 stimming)    

Babywish 1st ES/IVF D/R 20/01 scan 09/02    

Pickle_99_uk SSR 09/01 then ES/IVF D/R 31/01    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
Struthie 1st ES D/R 07/02    

KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 09/02    

Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier Counselling and cons appt 09/02 

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

Gorgelocks 1st ES/IVF Feb    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Also Eggshare livechat 1st thursday every month!!
Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi girls

I have added a new section for egg share ladies miracles

I hope this is ok with u all

I know that Helen has a DS thru Egg share if anyone else wants to be added to that section then do let me know

Am going to add a poll to try to work out the best day for eggshare chat

Shazia hows things thinking of u honey!

Must dash as dh just got home

Emilyxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Thanks Emily adding us to the egg share miracles!  Is a lovely idea xxxxx


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks Emily - That is really lovely   .

lol

Amanda x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

DOH i set up the poll!!

and forgot i am at my parents from 16-20th lol

I can do the weekend before 11th and 12th Feb

Sorry having a wobbly day!!

Another one lol

Emilyxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

oh emily what are you like hunni.hehehe.lol.i was all excited then as it would be the day before i test hopefully then,but the weekend before will be fine for me huni.lol.xxx.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie as have ds at home today.

We have 2 embies!!!!! Actually there were 3 but one was fertilised by two sperm so can't be used but we only need two. Am over the moon. Back tomorrow for e/t at 1pm.

Will try to log on again later

xxxxx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

welldone shazia and good luck for tomorrow hunni hope all goes well.lol.xxx.


----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

All the best for tomorrow Shazia
  

LOL

Amanda x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow to tweetie, and @[email protected] with your scans and to shazia with your et.
Congratulations amanda with your  glad to hear that bubs is in the right place you must be on . 

Topcat, kia, babywish and pickle hope your d/r is going ok and that you don't have too many side effects. Kia you must be doing your nut waiting for your recipient and your recipient must be quite stressed too, i'd guess. Perhaps 'karma' will reward you for your patience.

Struthie 1 week till you start to d/r hun you must be getting excited.
Kellydallard you start to d/r the same day i go to clinic so you must be excited too.
MrsRedcap how's it going reading all that info?
Louf, Mancgal, Fluffyhelen and Gorgelocks hope the time till you all start passes quickly for you.

Cos your all such lovely special people sharing something so precious i've blown you all some bubbles.

Luv Kay


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanx Kay  

I do hope so.

Kia.x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls!

Shazia ~ that's lovely news ! you must be so excited for tomorrow!

Tweetie ~ good luck for tomorrow honey, not long till EC !!

Debs ~ good luck with your scan too!.

Kay ~ thanks for your message , hope things are going well for you

Amanda ~ how are you feeling honey?  

Kia ~ hope your recipient catches up with you soon hun, it must be such an anxious time, you'll get there soon hun.

Pickle & Topcat ~ how's D/R going? I don't know about you but my tummy's covered in horrible purple & yellow bruises...... attractive....  , hope we don't get any delays & get to start stimms soon   

Emily ~ thanks for the updates honey, I can join you all on the Chat room any evening you may decide. Hope to chat soon  

To everyone else hope you all get to start TX very soon.  

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

babywish-hunni scan is today hunni.will let you know how it goes when i get back later.i am there at 2 so will be on later this afternoon.

fuzzier-hi hunni how are you??hope all is well.lol.xx

kia-hang on in there hunni it wont be long now hunni and you will be at next stage.lol.xx.

shazia-goodluck with et today hunni get them bubas in mother ship and keep them nice and cosy.lol.xxx.

emily-how are you hunni and thanks for keeping the list up to date.nice thought about the miracle babies bit for those doing it all again.lol.xxx.

sorry to anyone i have missed but will be back later to do more.lol.xxx.goodluck for everyone today.lol.


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

well girls im back from final scan and all is well and we have ec on friday.so trigger shot tonite at 8.30.i am so pleased and just wanted to let you all know as promised.lo.xxxxx.


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Thanks for all the messages of support.  I hope you are all going well, whatever stage you are at.  I've been for D/R scan today and thankfully I am ready to start stims tomorrow. (last time it took 6 weeks to D/R)  I will be back at the clinic on the 6th to see how follies are growing.

Good luck everybody.

x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Thanks for updating the list Emily and for the good luck messages.

Help!    Started d/r yesterday.  The nurse did the first jab and I nearly collapsed.  I have a genuine phobia of needles.  Anyway, sat for over an hour tonight crying about doing it myself.  DH had several attempts but i wouldnt let him anywhere near me!  Eventually, I did  it!  i couldnt just stab the needles in but started it off slowly then just pused it in as fast as I could!  The nurse said that if i did it that way I'd end up with lots of bruises but by that stage I didnt care - just wanted to be brave enough to do it!   Am i doing it wrong?  really worried!

Tweetie = Good luck for friday. 

Babywish - Thanks for the good luck.  I dont think my tummy is going to look much better in a few days.  Its already got big scars on it from previous operations so not so attractive.  DH said he'll still love me though.  Awwww

Take care girls, 

Tracy xx


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls

Tweetie ~ fantastic news honey, all the best for tomorrow, take it easy in the meantime  

Top cat ~ also good news, hope Stimms goes well for you  

Tracey ~ well done for plucking up the courage!!, I was just like you nearly 2 weeks ago, now I'm doing the injections myself , the only thing I'd advise is to do the "stabbing" quickly, one day , I don't know why, I injected slowly, and holly cow!!!! it bloody hurt   
So for me, it's better injecting fast & then release the drugs very slowly....  

Everyone, hope you're OK, & I look forward to chatting to you on the 12th Feb  

Take care
Susana
xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi guys 

Sorry I haven't been here I have had flu,feeling a tad better today though.

Yes not long now Fuzzie,scan on Tuesday morning,and then start sniffing 6 times a day!

Will be back soon xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi girls, not feeling too happy at the mo  , my dh sent me see my gp on monday cos i have this bulge in the top of my abdo, between belly button and ribs, gp said i'd best see the surgeon to see what he thought. Recieved letter on tuesday saying appt was for thursday (yesterday) surgoen says i need op and will be having this during valentines week, cos i'm wasn't prepared to miss my appt at the clinic next week which was when he wanted to do the op  . Surgeon said it shouldn't interfere with tx as long as the lump isn't anything bad. He thinks it may be a hernia with a huge lump of hard fatty deposit which he will remove during the op. Hope everyone else is doing ok. will do personals when not feeling so low.

Kay


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Just a quick one,

Fingers crossed for my recipient, she's having another scan today. If she's ready then i can start stimms tonight.

Love and luck to all
Kia.x


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hiya

Tweetie ~ How did EC go hun? Are you feeling OK? Hope you have a relaxing weekend without too much pain    

Struthie ~ Hope you feel better soon  

Kay ~Sorry to hear you're having to have that op & that you're feeling low. Hope time passes quickly for you so you can get this op out of the way & then concentrate on your TX.    

Kia ~ Hope your recipient is finally ready & you get to start Stimms soon  

Everyone else I hope you're all OK. Chat soon

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hi girls just wanted to let you know that ec went very well yesterday.i got 12 eggs in total and this morning got call to tell me all had fertilised so really pleased with that.i have et on monday but they are going to give me a call beforehand to let me know how they are doing.lol.xxx.

hope everyone is well
fuzzier sorry about you having to have an op hope it goes well for you and that they sort it out really quickly for you ready for tx.  

babywish hi hunni hope you are well and thanks for the messages.lo.xxx.

thats it for now girls,goodluck to everyone whatever stage you are at.lol.xxxx.


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

Hello

      
My recipient is now d/r'ed, I can start stimms on the 8th!!. Egg collection is down for the 22nd.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Great news Kia.  Hope it goes well.  

Tracy xx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi everyone .. ive not been on the boards for a while i have been on chat mainly .. thougt i  let you all know that im still going ahead with egg share  icsi... ive still not had a af  last one was blimming 1st oct  hospital have rang up  wanting to know  when it will happen  but ive no clue .. and they rang again this week .. they have given me 2 weeks and if  still no af then they are on about starting it  then i can start treatment ... need lots of vibes off everyone for af to start


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi there

Tweetie & Kia, that's fantastic news !    .  

Sweet Kitty ~        for AF to arrive quickly !

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Egg Sharing Buddies!!   ​
 Egg Share Buddies Miracles ​
Fluffyhelen9999  aug 2004

Shazia 

Janey02 Natural   

  Egg Sharers!!   ​
Shazia 1st ES/IVF  Testing 15/02     

Tweetie ES/IVF  Testing 19/02      

@[email protected] 1st ES/IBF  Testing 20/02     

   Stimming Egg sharers  ​
Top Cat ES/IVF Stims 02/02 Scan 10/02    

   Down reg Egg Sharers  ​
Kia 4th ES/IVF D/R 25/12 (awaiting recipient catchin up b4 stimming) Stims 08/02 EC 22/02    

Babywish 1st ES/IVF D/R 20/01 scan 09/02    

Pickle_99_uk 1st ES/IVF D/R 31/01    

Struthie 1stES D/R 07/02    

   Waiting to start Egg Sharers  ​
KellyDallard 1st ES/IVF D/R 09/02    

Mancgal_644 2nd ES/IVF March    

Lou f 1st ES/IVF Counselling session 14/02 startin mar/apr   Muppet!!   

MrsRedcap awaiting info 

Fuzzier Counselling and cons appt 09/02 

Fluffyhelen9999 awaiting 2nd ES/IVF 

Gorgelocks 1st ES/IVF Feb    

*Anyone else who wishes to be added either post or send me and IM and i will add you!!

Also Eggshare livechat 12 February 830-930pm
Emilyxx*


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya ladies

Amanda hope that all is ok with u

Tweetie  with ET on monday and of course the     sending  in advance for u

Debs  with ET on monday for u also and lots of luck with the  may ur dreams come true

Kia am soo sooo pleased to read ur news sweetie, roll on the 8th    

Struthie hope ur all better in time for down regging this coming week

Kelly hope that ur all ready for the start of down regging also

Babywish...... ooh baseline scan this week bet u cant wait i do hope all goes well and u can move onto stimming   

Tracy hope that the down regging is going ok honey

Lou i am thinking of u soo sooo much sending huge 

Fuzzier  for ur appt this coming week honey

Gorgelocks have u been able to start down regging

Fluffyhelen any news on the bloods at clinic yet

Love to everyone
Emilyxx*


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi Lovelies,

Sorry been awol for a while. Seems like things have started moving on here whilst I've been away which is great news!!

Tweetie can't believe that all of your eggs fertilised, that is so fantastic, sending you bucketloads of love and luck for Monday         

Kia, about blooming time, what a relief for you sweetie


Kitty really hope af arrives for you soon. Know how you feel as my af is like that too. Hope its a natural one and not a drug induced one xxx

Kay hope you het your op sorted soon and that recovery is short so you can concentrate on tx again hunny  

      to Emily, babywish, pickle, debs, struthie, kelly, gorgelocks, fluffyhelen and anyone else I have left off!!

Things are good here. Have been on ordered bed rest for the past 3 days by wonderful dh, who has been doing pretty much everything! Apart from experiencing tummy ache have had no symptoms whatsoever. Not too bothered about this apart from the fact that practically all woman pg or not seem to complain about very sore boobs throughout 2ww ........................and nothing. This is probably just from the cyclogest but why haven't I got it Not happy!!!  Anyway am going to continue to take it easy, have next week off work and then its half term so no work now until the 20th!!! Will know outcome by then   . 

Lots of love to you all

Shazia xxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

thanks baby wish/ shazia... fingers crossed


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi all

I am new to the thread, only just discovered it. Have noticed that Emilyjb has mentioned me on here and people have sent me good luck wishes. Thank you all!!

Little bit about me.  e/c was last friday. Only got 6 eggs, was really hoping for loads to give both myself and my receipient would have a greater chance. got the call on Saturday morn (could not pick up the phone quick enough) got 3 enbies -   now. I hope my receipient is as lucky.

Well it is e/t tomorrow, 3 embies, excited/nervous/anxious all emotions rolled into one.  Can't sleep for thinking about it.

Has anyone every wondered, when you are going for your appointments, that your receipient could be there at the same time as you and you would not know? mad thought eh.

I am from Birmingham and egg share has cost us £600 drugs included, is this the same price for you?

Good luck all, whatever stage you are at.

Once again, Emilyjb, thanks for the mention


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Debs,
Well done on your 3 embies and best of luck for ET today...  let us know how you get on...

Still no news from me! i even contacted my last clinic last Thursday and was expecting a phone call back that day about it and I still haven't heard a thing!  was just going to chase both clinics up and see which one comes up first as I'm just fed up of this waiting......

Helen
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Sorry I have been awol for over a week,my computer was knackered and I have really been missing coming on here,so I am gonna try and catch up I promose!!

SweetKitty-flippin typical that af doesnt turn up when you want it to!!Hope it comes real soon  


Debs-welcome to the thread,really hope e/t goes well today!! £600 is what I am paying so it sounds about right to me!!everything crossed for you   


Shazia-take it easy and take advantage of dh's offer to do stuff-everything crossed for you hunny             

Emily-your doing a fab job with the lists  hope your ok??


Kia-fab news hunny,atleast you know your moving in the right direction now  

Promise to catch up on more personals soon

Nothing  much happening with me,waiting for my drugs to arrive and for af to arrive aswell.must admit though I am really nervous about the whole thing now!!

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Girls

Hope that ur all doing ok

My thoughts going to Debs and Tweetie today undergoing egg transfer    

Struthie  for starting Down regging honey

Kelly hope ur pc is fixed now sweetie, hope that the drugs and af arrive promptly now

Kia wishing u lots of  for stimming on wednesday    

Helen sorry that ur still no further forward sweetie i do hope that u hear back from the clinic really soon
I know what its like sitting in limbo i have been waiting for news from my clinic for almost 3 weeks and getting a bit frustrated now!!

Debs, the thread that u used to post on within eggshare was merged with this thread hence how u arrived on this thread!!

Shazia hope that dh is still pampering u well and the  is going smoothly

Babywish, lots of  for ur Baseline scan on thursday

Tracy hope alls ok with u

Love to all
Emilyxx


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

well af still not arrived driving me insane


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello ladies, i got my appointment for my op yesterday, it's for Monday 13th   Dh and I had booked that week off (in December) so that we could spend some time together, how little did we know. Now i definately know there won't be a surprise romantic meal on valentines day (not that there would have been anyway, but hey a girl can dream can't she  ) but am sure dh will make the effort to burn, ooops i mean cook   something nice for me. 

We are both looking forward to going to the clinic on Thursday, just hope they don't put things back too far cos of the op. The surgeon said i shouldn't get pg without having the op as a pg could cause more damage once it got to big bump, but it shouldn't delay tx once op is done cos by the time any resulting pg was a big bump it would be fully healed.

Now for personals,

Tweetie,Shazia, And Debs fingers crossed for you all in your 2ww 
Topcat good luck with your scan
Kia good luck with the start of stimmin tomorrow, finally 
Babbywish good luck with your scan on the 9th 
Pickle good luck with ssr on 9th 
Struthie and kelly good luck with d/r


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I am such a derrrr clicked on wrong thingy, so heres the rest of my post;

Mancgal, louf, Mrs Redcap, Fluffy, Gorgelocks and sweetkitty hope you are all doin ok

I won't be able to join you guys in the chat room on sunday, dh wants us to have a quiet evening together( ), guess he's worried about Monday.

Take care ladies
Luv Kay x


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Kay -, best of luck for your op!!!!

Well I've had a bit of progress!  One of the clinics rang me back at last (the lister - which is my old clinic) anyway, i explained that I had done es in 2003 and wanted to go again, and she said all they need is a letter from my doctor to say I'm fit to go again and then they're check all bloods etc (which I've mostly  had updated already) and I can go pretty much  start straight straight away after that.... she seemed to think that I wouldnt need a consultation or counciling again which is very handy (though she did sound a bit vague when she said this so I guess shes not 100% sure)...
so, i better harass my Dr now!!!

Helen xxxxx


----------



## Top Cat (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi all,

Just a quick update.  Went for a day 6 scan today, have 16 follies, 1 biggish on both sides and the other's are tinies.  They have upped my menopur to 3 amps and I will be back again on Friday for another scan.

Love Tammy


----------



## babywish (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi girls, how are you all?

Well I have my baseline scan tomorrow & I'm bricking it......  , so many "what ifs...." 

Tweetie, Debs & Shazia ~ hope you're all OK & chilling out on your 2WW!!  , plenty of rest & loads of choccies.... doctor's orders!!! ( he he   )

Emily ~ thanks for all the updates & goodwishes hun  

Kay ~ Good news you have the op so soon, you can then look forward to your TX.  

Helen ~ that's brilliant news! It won't be long now till the ball starts, not rolling but spiralling!!  

Tammy ~ whoaaaa!! 16 follies, that's a great number!! not long till EC!  



Everyone else, hope you're OK.
Sorry I won't be able to attend the chat room on Sunday, hopefully I'll be able to join you on the next one.

Loads & loads of    for all of us.

Take care
Susana
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Sorry I haven't been around much have been ill so will have to try harder!
I had my day 21 scan yesterday and all was fine,not like last time when I had a cyst,so that was a total relief.
So I started sniffing yesterday,at my clinic you have to sniff 6 times a day.

I have to call the clinic when my af arrives.The nurse said my recipient is all ready to go doesn't need to d/r I suppose thats to do with her condition.

Anyway hope everyone else is doing ok,2006 has to be a lucky year xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Struthie,

Hope your af comes soon so you can crack on.I am waiting for mine at the mo too   flipping typical that she doesnt turn up when you want her to eh??

Good luck and keep us posted!!

Hope everyone else is ok Will pop back to do personals when I have time 

My drugs arrived today so it all feels pretty real now 

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

OH MY GOD HAVING A NIGHTMARE!!!!!


Was sposed to have a really good relaxing time throughout this 2ww and the first week has been a disaster!! Had e/c and e/t last week (MOnday and Weds) and had taken this week off work so could chill etc, well Toby has been off sick since last Tuesday!!!!! Theres an appalling gastro bug going around and his started off lightly with a bit of diarrhea last week, then he got a chest infection aswell and last night he was vomiting continually for 3 hours!!! Still very unwell but has just managed some toast so we'll see whether it stays put or not. So he's obviously going to be off for the rest of this week and next week is half term (I only work term time) so he will go back to school on the 20th the day I go back to work. BRILL!!!!!!!!

SO MUCH FOR TAKING IT EASY, AM FEELING COMPLETELY      

Have absolutely no symptoms whatsoever so feeling slightly   but trying to still be optimistic.

Sorry for me me me me me  

Shazia xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly - I have already started the drugs,I call the clinic when I get af,I'm sniffing six times a day!


----------



## kia (Jun 9, 2004)

I done my first stimms injection tonight.


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hiya girls

Hope that all is ok with everyone

Kia fantastic news that ur finally stimming    

Struthie hope that ur feeling much better sweetie  with the Down ******

Kelly hope that ur AF arrives really soon 

Shazia     hope that things get less hectic soon hope that u dont get the full gastro bug sweetie

Tweetie and Debs  for the  hope all is going well so far with the cyclogest and sending u both lots of 

Topcat  for ur stimming scan on friday   

Susana  for the baseline scan tomorrow hope ur fully downregged and can move onto stimming!!

tracy hope that the down regging is going ok

Helen good news on the Lister  

Kay  for ur apt and counselling tomorrow   

Love to everyone i havent mentioned personally

Best wishes
Emilyxx*


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi girls,

Quick question - has anybody been getting any side effects with cyclogest? I am very tired, been having a few good lengthed naps during the day also I have severe trapped wind

Debs


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Debs

Re the cyclogest i know that trapped wind is one side effect of the pesky pessaries!!!

Am sure that others may be able to offer advice there

Just a suggestion

Have u tried doing a search on the ask a nurse board

or the non nurse responses board am sure u will find something come up about side effects of cyclogest

Lots of luck with the  
Emilyxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*New home this way ladies

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48114.0.html

Love and  to all

Emilyxx*


----------

